# Dog depression?



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

I haven posted in a while, but I get on daily to read all the threads. Dixie is now almost 10 months old, and she seems to be showing signs of depression. I know that sounds dumb, but when it is just me and her and home, she just kind of mopes around and always wants to sleep. She sleeps all night with me even if I sleep for 12 hours. Even then I have to coax her out of bed. And when we do get up I take her to the park with one of her dog friends or on a walk, and she is fine then. But, as soon as we get home she goes and jumps in bed and usually wants to stay there for the rest of the day. She isn't like that ALL the time, just a lot of the time. I play hide and seek with her, wrestle, and play with the spring pole and flirt pole a lot and she LOVES that. Some does she just gets in these funks and doesn't want to do anything. Any advice?


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Is this a new behavior for her? Dogs sleep a lot, some more than others. What makes you describe her attitude as 'mopey'? Have you had her checked for anything physically wrong with her?


----------



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

I guess she kind of has always been like that. She just walks around with her head down and doesn't get excited about much. Just not like a puppy should be. And like I said it isn't always like this, and she is always super excited around other people and dogs. I just think it is weird that she will sleep 12-14 hours every night if I will let her. And, I just took her to the vet and she is in perfect health. I am just concerned


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

My dog sleeps all of the time unless there is food, car keys, or a leash involved. But he's 3. 
Maybe yours is experiencing some growing pains. I know as a kid before I had that last growth spurt I would sleep for days unless I was at school. Just an idea.


----------



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah hopefully that is it! Thanks!


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

If I don't pay attention to Ruby ALL the time there's moments where she'll do exactly that. She'll mope around or sleep constantly.

Maybe she's just getting use to being alone? Has your schedule changed any? Maybe she's just a mellow little lady. XD


----------



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

Schedule has not changed at all. Im starting to think that it is definitely just her being very mellow! I will keep an eye on her and see if it changes at all!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

agreed, my boy sleeps about 8-10 hours with me and then since I spy on him with a web cam pretty much while I am at work as well. If I am not addressing or paying "enough" attention to him he gets "sad" lol Shoulders hunched stares at the floor. Does you pup like treats? Cheese? do they get excited for that stuff? I am sorry you feel your pup is down, that's gotta make you nervous, but as long as the vet says things are OK, I think you just might have a chilled out pup who is like whatever lol.

My cat was put on kitty prozac and although she stopped scratching up her ears and face when I would leave her for a night, she would just sit and stare at the wall. I opted for scratched up kitty over comatose kitty, point is if you ARE thinking there is an issue you can lok into meds, but it seems like Ecko said and growing pains do stink


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

ames said:


> agreed, my boy sleeps about 8-10 hours with me and then since I spy on him with a web cam pretty much while I am at work as well. If I am not addressing or paying "enough" attention to him he gets "sad" lol Shoulders hunched stares at the floor. Does you pup like treats? Cheese? do they get excited for that stuff? I am sorry you feel your pup is down, that's gotta make you nervous, but as long as the vet says things are OK, I think you just might have a chilled out pup who is like whatever lol.
> 
> My cat was put on kitty prozac and although she stopped scratching up her ears and face when I would leave her for a night, she would just sit and stare at the wall. I opted for scratched up kitty over comatose kitty, point is if you ARE thinking there is an issue you can lok into meds, but it seems like Ecko said and growing pains do stink


Oh man can you explain more about the web cam thing?

Also you can keep the tv on. I noticed that if I put it on a kitty channel, with lots of meowing, Roo will be entertained. Same with simple toys like Kongs. I also hide food around the house for her too. You could just try changing things up a bit to keep her mentally stimulated.


----------



## aj_harness (Sep 22, 2011)

I heard dog depression but usually because they miss their owner or one of their companion dogs died. If nothing has changed I would suggest shes very calm. My pit sleeps like a rock (so hard that you have to yell just get him up) then is hyper the next while my toy poodle will lay around all day long. Not really asleep just like napping. So maybe shes not really "sleeping" just closing her eyes from boredom.


----------



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah I would be more concerned if she was like this ALL the time. But she does get excited with treats and springpole/flirtpole. I just want her to be happy you know? But thanks for the advice! That's why I love this site. And Ames that webcam thing is awesome!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha it is I love it. I have a camera attached to my ps3 and it hits jy spare room and living room. I have a camera on my computer that's in my dining room/office/kitchen and You install iCam source on the computer as long as they are on the same network the source can pick up both cameras. http://skjm.com/icam/ I can then view them on my phone with the iCam app, which can be bought for access on any computer if you don't have a smart phone. I always wondered what he did lol. He is usually sleeping or jumping up to look out the window and back to sleeping. Or walking to his bowl to make sure nothing magically appeared and then back to sleeping lol. It has sound too so I just have it up sometimes and hear him moving or snoring lol. Not that interesting but I am entertained easily 

There are Tons of programs that you can use though that's just the cheapest I found for me since I already had the Mac and ps3... You can get camera set ups that's don't need I be on the same network and what not. Was just 4.99 for the source app and phone app.

I got it set up pre gargamel cause I was robbed and I am could set this up to take motion detection shots and email them to me or make my phone ring when there was movement. Now it's just my Mel cam


----------

